# noisy pump



## gadjo (Apr 3, 2008)

me water pump was making a hell of a racket, looked at it found that you can push the outlet pipe conector in and out very loose and was slapping againt the wooden facia it does not come out completely, tried tightening it up but the conection on the pump side of the joint just turns does not seem to tighten is this normal?? Do i need a new joint???  

the van is an 08 cheyenne 696

cheers


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi George! Since you mentioned this problem to me ours has got louder! I have just mentioned it in an e-mail to Spinney about some other snag problems. Could you take it too your dealer to fix? BTW, Have you been to France yet?

Steve


----------

